# So what's the deal with ROHM



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Not been on much lately, and just sat scrolling through the forum seeing alot of iffy ROHM reviews

So what's the deal? Forum goossip or another good lab gone down the pan?


----------



## Brodhurst (Oct 20, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> Not been on much lately, and just sat scrolling through the forum seeing alot of iffy ROHM reviews
> 
> So what's the deal? Forum goossip or another good lab gone down the pan?


 Been wondering the same thing. FYI over on the JP forum everyone's still ROHM lovers.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Brodhurst said:


> Been wondering the same thing. FYI over on the JP forum everyone's still ROHM lovers.


 I'm guessing it's just the ukm bandwagon...be a shame to see ROHM go downhill


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> Not been on much lately, and just sat scrolling through the forum seeing alot of iffy ROHM reviews
> 
> So what's the deal? Forum goossip or another good lab gone down the pan?


 Used the new batch test e. Unfortunately gave me serious pip. As in a huge painful lump for about 2 weeks. Pinned it a further 5 times just to see....same each time.

Not saying they're a bad lab. But this was the first time I've used them. I've never had pip before from any lab or oil.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dute said:


> Used the new batch test e. Unfortunately gave me serious pip. As in a huge painful lump for about 2 weeks. Pinned it a further 5 times just to see....same each time.
> 
> Not saying they're a bad lab. But this was the first time I've used them. I've never had pip before from any lab or oil.


 I've used ROHM a few times in the last year, had no pip...but then I rarely do...I think it's MCT oil


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Dute said:


> Used the new batch test e. Unfortunately gave me serious pip. As in a huge painful lump for about 2 weeks. Pinned it a further 5 times just to see....same each time.
> 
> Not saying they're a bad lab. But this was the first time I've used them. I've never had pip before from any lab or oil.


 Just so you know, literally every lab in the world, including some very very big international labs, using the same very large raw supplier has been hit by a wave of PiP from Test E raws that were supplied during covid peak.

I'd make this point to your source and see if they can send a replacement for a new set of raws. if not, try and get some Test C (cleaner compound, which is what its more expensive raw wise) and mix it 50:50 and that should help.


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> I've used ROHM a few times in the last year, had no pip...but then I rarely do...I think it's MCT oil


 Could be mate. It'd be nice to know. It was certainly smooth to inject, nice a thin.

Although I used sis when they first came about, they use mct and I had zero pip.


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

godsgifttoearth said:


> just so you know, literally every lab in the world, including some very very big international labs, using the same very large raw supplier has been hit by a wave of PiP from Test E raws that were supplied during covid peak.
> 
> i'd make this point to your source and see if they can send a replacement for a new set of raws. if not, try and get some Test C (cleaner compound, which is what its more expensive raw wise) and mix it 50:50 and that should help.


 Good to know mate.

I'd heard about this but thought it was just speculation.

How is cypionate cleaner? I'd be happy to use either, I'm using prop atm. Really liking it.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Using rohm now on prep..working good and no pip. My 10 pence if it helps

*using test hyptalate, npp, eq

Just switched the npp for tren a now tho.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Using rohm now on prep..working good and no pip. My 10 pence if it helps
> 
> *using test hyptalate, npp, eq
> 
> Just switched the npp for tren a now tho.


 Yeahhhhhh okay mr rohm you would say that wouldn't you....

Only joking, hope prep is going well :thumbup1:

rohm is a good lab


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

stuey99 said:


> Not been on much lately, and just sat scrolling through the forum seeing alot of iffy ROHM reviews
> 
> So what's the deal? Forum goossip or another good lab gone down the pan?


 It's forum gossip Mr Dimensions, Nexus, Triumph, British Dragon, BSI, SIS or whatever lab you're trying to promote :tongue10:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Yeahhhhhh okay mr rohm you would say that wouldn't you....
> 
> Only joking, hope prep is going well :thumbup1:
> 
> rohm is a good lab


 Haha..they pay with 3kg of chicken a day to promote them.. :whistling:

I'm good mate. Prep is going well. Hope you're keeping well.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

no-one said:


> It's forum gossip Mr Dimensions, Nexus, Triumph, British Dragon, BSI, SIS or whatever lab you're trying to promote :tongue10:


 No idea what this means

Great post tho


----------



## Malin (Mar 7, 2010)

no-one said:


> It's forum gossip Mr Dimensions, Nexus, Triumph, British Dragon, BSI, SIS or whatever lab you're trying to promote :tongue10:


 Those are old news, it's all about AP / DG now and for a good reason :beer:


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Malin said:


> Those are old news, it's all about AP / DG now and for a good reason :beer:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

I had a bad bottle of Rohm Test-e a few months ago, terrible PIP, my source jabbed some and got the same problem. Since then i think Rohm have held their hand up and said they cocked up a batch of Test-e a few weeks before i bought my bottles. I moved over to NP as I was starting my cycle and didn't want to be swapping from Rohm to NP to Rohm again.

I'd imagine there's probably some bad bottles of Test-e still floating around, but the new ones are fine. I know a few of the 'JP' lot and they do all use Rohm, and non have complained about any of the latest batches etc.

Also since Sphinx closed most of my mates have moved over to Rohm and have stuck with them, unless the MCT carrier oil doesn't agree with them.

And you cant really say a lab has gone down the pan due to a bad batch, cus every lab cocks up from time to time.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Using rohm now on prep..working good and no pip. My 10 pence if it helps
> 
> *using test hyptalate, npp, eq
> 
> Just switched the npp for tren a now tho.


 Good to know mate

Whatever your go to lab is (obviously everyone's different), ROHM's always been there as a quality, consistent lab


----------



## HarrySplitter (Mar 25, 2021)

I used the test e 300 and I got a little pip nothing major at 3ml per jab but I didn't feel like I was on what I was jabbing? I found it to be ok? Nothing spectacular.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> I'm guessing it's just the ukm bandwagon...be a shame to see ROHM go downhill


 My mate is using the test with no issues.

I'm more dubious with shaming than I am positive review.

I'd imagine if there truly is a shitty batch of them going round it's fakes rather than rohm as this is a lab with a long term positive rep that someone could very well capitalize off of.

Edit -

just saw @Clubber Lang 's comment, so could be that also.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Found no issues with rohm , because it's a long serving lab with consistent reputation , there is going to be negativity created by competition, doesn't take long to get rumors going on here!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> I had a bad bottle of Rohm Test-e a few months ago, terrible PIP, my source jabbed some and got the same problem. Since then i think Rohm have held their hand up and said they cocked up a batch of Test-e a few weeks before i bought my bottles. I moved over to NP as i was starting my cycle and didnt want to be swapping from Rohm to NP to Rohm again.
> 
> Id imagine theres probably some bad bottles of Test-e still floating around, but the new ones are fine. I know a few of the 'JP' lot and they do all use Rohm, and non have complained about any of the latest batches etc.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that mate. I basically saw a few bad reviews and wanted to check. It's always been the lab for me that's always been there and always been quality...and while it's not my "go to" lab anymore, it will always be my no1 in reserve just in case



swole troll said:


> My mate is using the test with no issues.
> 
> I'm more dubious with shaming than I am positive review.
> 
> ...


 I suspected this. Letting a top name like ROHM go downhill for no reason would just be bad business


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> I had a bad bottle of Rohm Test-e a few months ago, terrible PIP, my source jabbed some and got the same problem. Since then i think Rohm have held their hand up and said they cocked up a batch of Test-e a few weeks before i bought my bottles. I moved over to NP as i was starting my cycle and didnt want to be swapping from Rohm to NP to Rohm again.
> 
> Id imagine theres probably some bad bottles of Test-e still floating around, but the new ones are fine. I know a few of the 'JP' lot and they do all use Rohm, and non have complained about any of the latest batches etc.
> 
> ...


 Is NP back properly now and doing good gear??

Was my most used lab for a few years, never let me down


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

G-man99 said:


> Is NP back properly now and doing good gear??
> 
> Was my most used lab for a few years, never let me down


 Apparently so. Was my go to before they closed business, really rated it.

Haven't taken ROHM in a while, but it was great up until I used it last. My training partner was complaining over his latest couple of bottles of test400 saying he felt they were underdosed, but he got no tests to back that up.


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Lucky ive got test E probably from an older batch and been running it for half a year now and never had any sort of PIP or issue anywhere ive pinned.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

godsgifttoearth said:


> just so you know, literally every lab in the world, including some very very big international labs, using the same very large raw supplier has been hit by a wave of PiP from Test E raws that were supplied during covid peak.
> 
> i'd make this point to your source and see if they can send a replacement for a new set of raws. if not, try and get some Test C (cleaner compound, which is what its more expensive raw wise) and mix it 50:50 and that should help.


 They're the same price for the raws, all tests pretty much are/were apart from sust....so I'm not sure where you got that from?

Rohm changed hands recently didn't it? Hence the rebrand. I've seen more complaints about rohm in the last 6 months than I have the whole time they've been about. And I used them for years back in the day. Shame really


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> They're the same price for the raws, all tests pretty much are/were apart from sust....so I'm not sure where you got that from?
> 
> Rohm changed hands recently didn't it? Hence the rebrand. I've seen more complaints about rohm in the last 6 months than I have the whole time they've been about. And I used them for years back in the day. Shame really


 The Lab is still the lab how it was , owners don't cook and press etc! rebranding was nothing to do with it, rebranding was to iron out the fake rohm more than anything ,


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Is NP back properly now and doing good gear??
> 
> Was my most used lab for a few years, never let me down


 Yeah I believe NP are fully back. The NP range isn't as big as others but what they do make they do well.

TBH having that bad bottle of Rohm Test-e right at the start of my cycle probably did me a bit of a favour, as I've not used NP oils for quite some time so its nice to know, from using, that NP are still very good. Everything's clicking, weights up, food intakes up, strengths up, stamina is through the roof, so its all working very well. Mentally and physically in a great place, shame I've only got about 5 weeks left on cycle...wank lol.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

topdog said:


> *The Lab is still the lab how it was* , owners don't cook and press etc! rebranding was nothing to do with it, rebranding was to iron out the fake rohm more than anything ,


 It's obviously not though is it. Why all the complaints and low blood test readings.

Somethings obviously changed. Anyway, I don't use anymore so couldn't really care, just sharing an opinion


----------



## HarrySplitter (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> It's obviously not though is it. Why all the complaints and low blood test readings.
> 
> Somethings obviously changed. Anyway, I don't use anymore so couldn't really care, just sharing an opinion


 I'm strictly AP brahs no more of this promoted stuff!


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

DarkKnight said:


> It's obviously not though is it. Why all the complaints and low blood test readings.
> 
> Somethings obviously changed. Anyway, I don't use anymore so couldn't really care, just sharing an opinion


 Exactly this. Rohm had a set list of products, no primo or Clen or any other fancy stuff just your normal range of stuff. They changed labels, bring out a load of new products and get more bad reports in 6 months than I've ever seen and your expected to believe it's the same people, on of the fb sellers pushes bio med more than he pushes rohm now. I do believe there was a bad batch of test e Raws though because there was quite a few labs with the same kind of reviews


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Just switched to Rohm test e/primo. Very smooth injections compared to other labs I used.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

Not used their oils for a while now so I can't pass comment.

Used their Anavar pre-lockdown and that was fantastic.

Only seeing bad reports on here about them but then again I only frequent two other boards.

Would be a shame if they are going down hill, they have been a solid lab for such a long time.

Danny


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

The only bad reviews I've seen are of their test enanthate...but then I've seen that of a fair few labs this past year

I'm guessing just bad batches of test e raws


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

One must take into account who is actually leaving these reviews, as UKM is full of influencers these days. :lol:

99% of people on here have an adgenda. It's rather humorous to see 'A' member absolutely loving X lab one week then all over another the next.


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Using Rohm Test Heptylate. No complaints


----------



## jm2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

The guy on Facebook pushing biomed was selling fake Rohm that's probably why he's slowed right down with Rohm.

The label change was made purely to take out the counterfeits which were circulating heavily up north. The people behind the lab are still the same bar one person, the manufacturers are still the same!! And the 'fancy' products were made because the lab needed a bigger product list as before the label change it was just outdated. So more money has been invested to bring out these products. Plus They've always made primo ?

Yes there was a bad batch of test e that caused pip a few months back but the lab held there hands up to that. Many of the top ifbb pro's in the UK are using Rohm currently, the likes of JP, Jamie johal, James H, Kuba, Samson D to name a few !!! So no idea where all this 'bad reviews' stuff has come from. Again other labs tryna bring down a solid lab that's stood the test of time.


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> Yeah i believe NP are fully back. The NP range isnt as big as others but what they do make they do well.
> 
> TBH having that bad bottle of Rohm Test-e right at the start of my cycle probably did me a bit of a favour, as ive not used NP oils for quite some time so its nice to know, from using, that NP are still very good. Everythings clicking, weights up, food intakes up, strengths up, stamina is through the roof, so its all working very well. Mentally and physically in a great place, shame ive only got about 5 weeks left on cycle...wank lol.


 I'd heard np had released some new products to trestolone enanthate for one


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Garryspoon said:


> One must take into account who is actually leaving these reviews, as UKM is full of influencers these days. :lol:
> 
> *99% of people on here have an adgenda*. It's rather humorous to see 'A' member absolutely loving X lab one week then all over another the next.


 Yeah they do don't they pal!!!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

jm2010 said:


> The guy on Facebook pushing biomed was selling fake Rohm that's probably why he's slowed right down with Rohm.
> 
> The label change was made purely to take out the counterfeits which were circulating heavily up north. The people behind the lab are still the same bar one person, the manufacturers are still the same!! And the 'fancy' products were made because the lab needed a bigger product list as before the label change it was just outdated. So more money has been invested to bring out these products. Plus They've always made primo ?
> 
> Yes there was a bad batch of test e that caused pip a few months back but the lab held there hands up to that. Many of the top ifbb pro's in the UK are using Rohm currently, the likes of JP, Jamie johal, James H, Kuba, Samson D to name a few !!! So no idea where all this 'bad reviews' stuff has come from. Again other labs tryna bring down a solid lab that's stood the test of time.


 Good to know. Would be a shame for the lab to go to s**t after all these years


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Aside from the issues with fakes I'd never heard a bad word about Rohm up until the recent batch of PIP complaints and it sounds like they've addressed that which is fair enough.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

jm2010 said:


> The guy on Facebook pushing biomed was selling fake Rohm that's probably why he's slowed right down with Rohm.
> 
> The label change was made purely to take out the counterfeits which were circulating heavily up north. The people behind the lab are still the same bar one person, the manufacturers are still the same!! And the 'fancy' products were made because the lab needed a bigger product list as before the label change it was just outdated. So more money has been invested to bring out these products. Plus They've always made primo ?
> 
> Yes there was a bad batch of test e that caused pip a few months back but the lab held there hands up to that. Many of the top ifbb pro's in the UK are using Rohm currently, the likes of JP, Jamie johal, James H, Kuba, Samson D to name a few !!! So no idea where all this 'bad reviews' stuff has come from. Again other labs tryna bring down a solid lab that's stood the test of time.


 Jp has vested interests I've no doubt, 2 of the above are well known to help with acquiring products. I don't believe half the boards anymore. Rohm didn't need to bring fancy products itd managed for years before without them. I used rohm from wheels and had no issues with any of it,, this was a few years ago. If he was selling fakes he'd of been caught out a long time ago


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

elliot1989 said:


> Exactly this. Rohm had a set list of products, no primo or Clen or any other fancy stuff just your normal range of stuff. They changed labels, bring out a load of new products and get more bad reports in 6 months than I've ever seen and your expected to believe it's the same people, on of the fb sellers pushes bio med more than he pushes rohm now. I do believe there was a bad batch of test e Raws though because there was quite a few labs with the same kind of reviews


 No that's bollox. The list you're talking about is the list that your reseller has on offer.

ROHM have been producing Primobolan for at least 10 years. I know that for a fact. The one truthful thing that you have noted is that the lab has indeed changed ownership. The original bloke behind it has retired.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

theyouth said:


> trestolone enanthate


 Oh s**t. I need this in my life.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

theyouth said:


> I'd heard np had released some new products to trestolone enanthate for one


 Im not sure bud, i'll have to ask my guy.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

no-one said:


> No that's bollox. The list you're talking about is the list that your reseller has on offer.
> 
> ROHM have been producing Primobolan for at least 10 years. I know that for a fact. The one truthful thing that you have noted is that the lab has indeed changed ownership. The original bloke behind it has retired.


 I know you didn't quote me......but they've defo added a few extra meds to the list haven't they. I know they never did tbol for all the years I used rohm, nor clen, I see they dropped the npp dosage to a realistic label claim too

And you've just confirmed what was suspected, it changed ownership, hence the rebrand I guess. Stuck his own little touch on things it seems.

They were my go to for years, then I had a couple of shite bits off them so I stopped using. Nothing against the lab at all though. s**t happens

Plenty of choices out there today


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

jm2010 said:


> The guy on Facebook pushing biomed was selling fake Rohm that's probably why he's slowed right down with Rohm.
> 
> The label change was made purely to take out the counterfeits which were circulating heavily up north. The people behind the lab are still the same bar one person, the manufacturers are still the same!! And the 'fancy' products were made because the lab needed a bigger product list as before the label change it was just outdated. So more money has been invested to bring out these products. Plus They've always made primo ?
> 
> Yes there was a bad batch of test e that caused pip a few months back but the lab held there hands up to that. Many of the top ifbb pro's in the UK are using Rohm currently, the likes of JP, Jamie johal, James H, Kuba, Samson D to name a few !!! So no idea where all this 'bad reviews' stuff has come from. Again other labs tryna bring down a solid lab that's stood the test of time.


 Before I came off gear I Used the new labeled batch of Test hep and Anavar and gained as expected was a tad pippy but nothing to write home about, a lot of the anti ROHM posts are from people with agendas in my own opinion I can easily post my bloods up from when I was 8 weeks post using gear and say I jabbed 1ml ROHM test E 2 days prior.

The fact JP, Jamie johal, Cuba, James hollinghesad all use it should tell you that your being played.

If that doesn't assure you just use the damm gear and you'll see for yourself it's legit then you won't be swayed by opinion and motives people.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Out of interest how long have Rohm been going now?


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Thedynamitekid said:


> Before I came off gear I Used the new labeled batch of Test hep and Anavar and gained as expected was a tad pippy but nothing to write home about, a lot of the anti ROHM posts are from people with agendas in my own opinion I can easily post my bloods up from when I was 8 weeks post using gear and say I jabbed 1ml ROHM test E 2 days prior.
> 
> The fact JP, Jamie johal, Cuba, James hollinghesad all use it should tell you that your being played.
> 
> If that doesn't assure you just use the damm gear and you'll see for yourself it's legit then you won't be swayed by opinion and motives people.


 Jp uses a few sure he alternates between in one rohm an dimension


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ironman TS said:


> Out of interest how long have Rohm been going now?


 I think I first used around 2012...but they were around before that...gotta be well over a decade


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Fair play to be going for so long.


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

theyouth said:


> Jp uses a few sure he alternates between in one rohm an dimension


 He left a comment on the JP forum that there is only 2 labs he uses, trusts and advises to use and that's ROHM and Inone.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

sohamboy20 said:


> He left a comment on the JP forum that there is only 2 labs he uses, trusts and advises to use and that's ROHM and Inone.


 No recommendations for DG? Wow he's missing out

He must have an agenda then, or jealous just because he's not in the elite WhatsApp group to gain access to it

Just another lab pusher with an agenda clearly. Must have stakes in rohm and inone


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> Not been on much lately, and just sat scrolling through the forum seeing alot of iffy ROHM reviews
> 
> So what's the deal? Forum goossip or another good lab gone down the pan?


 Hmmmm!? Definitely not as good as DG Stewart! Obviously nothing on this forum is so can you send me the number so I can use my user name on UKM to order the elixir of the gods?


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

I can't wait for that shockingly bad pip from the Winni nobody will use after they try it once or no better not to buy.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

DarkKnight said:


> No recommendations for DG? Wow he's missing out
> 
> He must have an agenda then, or jealous just because he's not in the elite WhatsApp group to gain access to it
> 
> Just another lab pusher with an agenda clearly. Must have stakes in rohm and inone


 You talk about DG more than anyone who uses it mate lol

And you're still calling others out for having an "agenda"? Really?? :lol:

Your posts are the biggest promotion the lab could possibly get mate


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> You talk about DG more than anyone who uses it mate lol
> 
> And you're still calling others out for having an "agenda"? Really?? :lol:
> 
> Your posts are the biggest promotion the lab could possibly get mate


 You're welcome, that's the plan isn't it?

Tell your lead handler I'll take my commission in btc. I don't want any moody gear, thanks


----------



## dasitmane (Oct 25, 2020)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> Hmmmm!? Definitely not as good as DG Stewart! Obviously nothing on this forum is so can you send me the number so I can use my user name on UKM to order the elixir of the gods?


 As someone who has acquired the elixir of the gods. That's not even how it works.

You really feel like police/snitch at this point.

We'll all carry on enjoying our top notch gear while you engulf yourself in bitterness and jealousy.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

DarkKnight said:


> You're welcome, that's the plan isn't it?
> 
> Tell your lead handler I'll take my commission in btc. I don't want any moody gear, thanks


 Wow mate you're so not good at hiding biterness are ya :lol:


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

dasitmane said:


> As someone who has acquired the elixir of the gods. That's not even how it works.
> 
> You really feel like police/snitch at this point.
> 
> We'll all carry on enjoying our top notch gear while you engulf yourself in bitterness and jealousy.


 I have a draw full of top quality gear. You gorge yourself on that s**t plenty better labs out there. No bitterness or lol jealousy at all already made £5000 this week like most weeks...I don't sell s**t gear on BB Forums lol


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> I have a draw full of top quality gear. You gorge yourself on that s**t plenty better labs out there. No bitterness or lol jealousy at all already made £5000 this week like most weeks...I don't sell s**t gear on BB Forums lol


 Fookin hell, it's only Monday afternoon and you've made 5k already

Which premiership footy team you play for?!


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Fookin hell, it's only Monday afternoon and you've made 5k already
> 
> Which premiership footy team you play for?!


 Own business mate 4 day week mostly cash in my hand...f**k Covid lol ain't taking me down!


----------



## dasitmane (Oct 25, 2020)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> I have a draw full of top quality gear. You gorge yourself on that s**t plenty better labs out there. No bitterness or lol jealousy at all already made £5000 this week like most weeks...I don't sell s**t gear on BB Forums lol


 Show us a pic of your drawer full of top quality gear. It's probably nectar of the gods isn't it. That's if you're not too busy making 5 grand a day.


----------



## dasitmane (Oct 25, 2020)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> Own business mate 4 day week mostly cash in my hand...f**k Covid lol ain't taking me down!


 Ah yes. Barry Cucumber the world renowned entrepreneur.


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

dasitmane said:


> Show us a pic of your drawer full of top quality gear. It's probably nectar of the gods isn't it. That's if you're not too busy making 5 grand a day.


 I said week? Are you also as thick as s**t. I don't have to prove what I have to one of the Geordie maggots disciples lol


----------



## dasitmane (Oct 25, 2020)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> I said week? Are you also as thick as s**t. I don't have to prove what I have to one of the Geordie maggots disciples lol


 You said week and it's only been one day into this week and you've made 5k.

Do you know what day it is? I thought an entrepreneur as highly rivalled as barry Cucumber would at least know how to navigate a calender.


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

dasitmane said:


> You said week and it's only been one day into this week and you've made 5k.
> 
> Do you know what day it is? I thought an entrepreneur as highly rivalled as barry Cucumber would at least know how to navigate a calender.


 Booked in this week...don't do a lot for it either! It's a very hard life mate such a struggle what with all the lockdowns lol anyway I'm off to my own gym that I've been using all through the lockdowns... I would invite you over but you're a dickhead :lol:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> Booked in this week...don't do a lot for it either! It's a very hard life mate such a struggle what with all the lockdowns lol anyway I'm off to my own gym that I've been using all through the lockdowns... I would invite you over but you're a dickhead :lol:


 Your life sounds amazing

£250k a year cash in hand

Own gym

Yet you still find time to make a complete tit of yourself on the internet

Amazing!!! :lol:


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> Your life sounds amazing
> 
> £250k a year cash in hand
> 
> ...


 Well at least I have money and a luxury life mate hey where as you're just a tit!! :lol:


----------



## Dave11 (Oct 21, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> Your life sounds amazing
> 
> £250k a year cash in hand
> 
> ...


 He who shouts loudest has least to shout about


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dave11 said:


> He who shouts loudest has least to shout about


 Yeah you could say that about a few on here mate


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

Dave11 said:


> He who shouts loudest has least to shout about


 Or you could he who has to sell s**t gear on BB forums is a simple c**t.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> Or you could he who has to sell s**t gear on BB forums is a simple c**t.


 You could say that mate

If only anyone actually cared :lol:


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> You could say that mate
> 
> If only anyone actually cared :lol:


 A lot of people do mate...so many dodgy pop up labs nowadays! Seems like every home has one.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> A lot of people do mate...so many dodgy pop up labs nowadays! Seems like every home has one.


 Yeah the whole forum's hangin on your every word mate :lol:

*laughing at


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah the whole forum's hangin on your every word mate :lol:
> 
> *laughing at


 Do you ever wonder why it's always you that's arguing on here mate?!

Like literally every squabble, you're involved in it :lol:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

DarkKnight said:


> Do you ever wonder why it's always you that's arguing on here mate?!
> 
> Like literally every squabble, you're involved in it :lol:


 Well in the last few days I've started this thread about ROHM, commented on @js77's thread with my new cycle and commented on a DG thread and had you and your idiot mate following me from one to the other like a couple of weird stalkers...

So that's that question answered isn't it :lol:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

****in dumbass...argues on every comment I make for days...then asks why I'm arguing...

Hold on Mr Knight, I'm sure MENSA's gonna be getting in touch any day now :lol:


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah the whole forum's hangin on your every word mate :lol:
> 
> *laughing at


 Seems like you are :lol: :thumb


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> ****in dumbass...argues on every comment I make for days...then asks why I'm arguing...
> 
> Hold on Mr Knight, I'm sure MENSA's gonna be getting in touch any day now :lol:


 It's been you for the last 12 months criticising members, trying to belittle members apart from potential customers and just generally being an egotistical cock head.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> Well in the last few days I've started this thread about ROHM, commented on @js77's thread with my new cycle and commented on a DG thread and had you and your idiot mate following me from one to the other like a couple of weird stalkers...
> 
> So that's that question answered isn't it :lol:


 If you say so Stuart


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

No f*cker outside of this forum has ever heard of DG. Stuey give it a rest. Bloody caravan steroid peddling tyrant.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

no-one said:


> No f*cker outside of this forum has ever heard of DG. Stuey give it a rest. Bloody caravan steroid peddling tyrant.


 Great post mate

Not sure of it's relevance on a thread I started about ROHM tho?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> It's been you for the last 12 months criticising members, trying to belittle members apart from potential customers and just generally being an egotistical cock head.


 Yet it's you everyone is laughing at

That must be really frustrating for you :lol:


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

stuey99 said:


> Great post mate
> 
> Not sure of it's relevance on a thread I started about ROHM tho?


 There was no need to start this bullshit thread. Plus it's very clear that you have some sort of affiliation with DG. Pack it in pal. That's the message :thumbup1:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

no-one said:


> There was no need to start this bullshit thread. Plus it's very clear that you have some sort of affiliation with DG. Pack it in pal. That's the message :thumbup1:


 Thanks for the message

Remind me why I'd give a s**t? :lol:


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

stuey99 said:


> Thanks for the message
> 
> Remind me why I'd give a s**t? :lol:


 You keep replying :thumbup1:


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

It's amazing really. Somebody who claims to 'not give a s**t' gets so riled up over these sorts topics.

Are sales low?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

See, stuey just attracts trouble. Will literally manage to argue with anyone. It's no wonder he's single!

I bet he's been knocked out so many times over the years for his trap :lol:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

no-one said:


> It's amazing really. Somebody who claims to 'not give a s**t' gets so riled up over these topics.
> 
> Are sales low?


 Not ruled mate...you're quoting me so I'm replying

It is a thread I started about ROHM after all...unfortunately hijacked by you and a few others for some strange reason


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

stuey99 said:


> Not ruled mate...you're quoting me so I'm replying
> 
> It is a thread I started about ROHM after all...unfortunately hijacked by you and a few others for some strange reason


 There's nothing wrong with ROHM. How many times do you need to be told?

Are you a bit dense?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

no-one said:


> There's nothing wrong with ROHM. How many times do you need to be told?
> 
> Are you a bit dense?


 I know...I just posted a pic of my new cycle on another thread...it's got ROHM heptalate in it

Whoops :lol:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Silence :lol:


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

stuey99 said:


> I know...I just posted a pic of my new cycle on another thread...it's got ROHM heptalate in it
> 
> Whoops :lol:


 Good boy :thumbup1:


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

no-one said:


> There's nothing wrong with ROHM. How many times do you need to be told?
> 
> Are you a bit dense?


 But you did start a thread to create doubts about it did you not? Luckily we have DG on the scene to fill in the gaps...


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> Silence :lol:


 The sound of money going in your bank account :lol:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> But you did start a thread to create doubts about it did you not? Luckily we have DG on the scene to fill in the gaps...


 Correct mate

I started a thread to create doubts about a lab I've openly stated I'm using in my cycle

Give up mate...the only person you're showimg up is yourself


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Correct mate
> 
> I started a thread to create doubts about a lab I've openly stated I'm using in my cycle
> 
> Give up mate...the only person you're showimg up is yourself


 That old saying springs to mind mate if someone is trying to bring you down then they are already beneath you :thumbup1:


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> Correct mate
> 
> I started a thread to create doubts about a lab I've openly stated I'm using in my cycle
> 
> Give up mate...the only person you're showimg up is yourself


 What was you expecting to find out exactly about a lab that's been sensible since 2010? That it's still an ok lab lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> What was you expecting to find out exactly about a lab that's been sensible since 2010? That it's still an ok lab lol


 Exactly that mate

And as the answer was yes I decided to use their test hep

Kinda worrying that you find something so simple so confusing...hilarious at the same time tho :lol:


----------



## BaRrYCuCuMbEr (Mar 27, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> Exactly that mate
> 
> And as the answer was yes I decided to use their test hep
> 
> Kinda worrying that you find something so simple so confusing...hilarious at the same time tho :lol:


 Ooooh don't worry Stu you might trigger an anxiety attack!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

BaRrYCuCuMbEr said:


> Ooooh don't worry Stu you might trigger an anxiety attack!!!!!!!!!!!!


 You really need to take a look at yourself mate


----------

